# Bobin Head / Sydney



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Is any body up for a fish up there on the weekend give the shallows a go - lure chucking - could do anytime. Will be driving from the eastern Suburbs.

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## Parky (Dec 16, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Is any body up for a fish up there on the weekend give the shallows a go - lure chucking - could do anytime. Will be driving from the eastern Suburbs.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Wopfish


Hi Wopfish,

I'm interested in giving Bobbin Head a go on Saturday morning.

It will also be the christening of my new Revo, so a special occasion. 

I'll be travelling from the Parramatta region.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Wopfish,

Don't know if it's too late, but I've got leave for a few hours tomorrow morning (Sun 30 Sep) so I thought I'd launch about 7am and fish until the tide changes about 10:45 or so. I've borrowed a Revolution to try so I'll be in that if you (or anyone else) gets out to Bobbin Head


----------



## Parky (Dec 16, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Wopfish,
> 
> Don't know if it's too late, but I've got leave for a few hours tomorrow morning (Sun 30 Sep) so I thought I'd launch about 7am and fish until the tide changes about 10:45 or so. I've borrowed a Revolution to try so I'll be in that if you (or anyone else) gets out to Bobbin Head


Hi Eric,

I'll be there at about 6.30 in my Blue Revo. Will see you on the water.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

See you there then Rob


----------

